# 007: No Time to Die (October 8, 2021)



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 25, 2018)

Danny Boyle will helm the movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2018)

Bond girls???

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2018)

So they are not going to change its name?


----------



## Djomla (May 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Bond girls???



I so want to see Love Hewitt. At least her boobs and at least for one minute. Had a crash om her ever since I know what you did.


----------



## James Bond (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Karma (May 26, 2018)

Why is Daniel Craig still Bond, I thought he was done the franchise?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (May 26, 2018)

Who do you think will sing the song?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2018)

Luck said:


> Why is Daniel Craig still Bond, I thought he was done the franchise?


He was until they dipped a whole load of cash in front of him.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

What is the matter with Craig?  These Bond movies are usually good.  And none of his other work is really hitting.  Stay with the franchise as long as they will have you!


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is the matter with Craig?  These Bond movies are usually good.  And none of his other work is really hitting.  Stay with the franchise as long as they will have you!


As long as his movies are good, I have no problem with him being Bond again. Just hope he looks like he wants to be there.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 27, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is the matter with Craig?  These Bond movies are usually good.  And none of his other work is really hitting.  Stay with the franchise as long as they will have you!


These movies are a lot of work though and rachel weisz isn't getting any younger.


----------



## dr_shadow (May 27, 2018)

Soon they'll be overtaken by MCU in the race for Series with Most Installments.

Though IIRC the record is held by the Japanese Godzilla franchise.


----------



## Karma (May 28, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Though IIRC the record is held by the Japanese Godzilla franchise.


There are 4 continuities iirc, and have like 30 movies in total.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (May 28, 2018)

Rukia said:


> What is the matter with Craig?  These Bond movies are usually good.  And none of his other work is really hitting.  Stay with the franchise as long as they will have you!


If i could nto walk around freely without annoying people taking pictures i would quit being Bond.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> Soon they'll be overtaken by MCU in the race for Series with Most Installments.
> 
> Though IIRC the record is held by the Japanese Godzilla franchise.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

There are older franchises that make Bond, Godzilla and the MCU look like lazy bitches in terms of numbers. There are like 50 Charlie Chan movies, 60 Durango Kid movies, and almost 100 Wong Fei Hung movies. There are more Perry Mason and Kamen Rider movies more than Godzilla...and more Zatoichi movies than James Bond and MCU movies.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 29, 2018)

MCU has 3 per year every year

its gonna overtake them all



also you can count "series" as "any Marvel movie" rathen than "MCU"


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2018)

Gal Gadot for Bond girl


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Gal Gadot for Bond girl



Henry Cavill for Bond girl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (May 30, 2018)

Ben Affleck for Bond Villain

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aeternus (May 30, 2018)

Jake CENA said:


> Gal Gadot for Bond girl


Actually that I wouldn't mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 31, 2018)

Or better yet, Gal Gadot as JANE BOND


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2018)

I think this would be cool.


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2018)

And of course she goes for the villain part. I would be surprised if she went for the Bond girl


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2018)

Nah she's too old.  Also not hot enough, her best role was in Fight Club.  She is much better playing a crazy bitch .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, she does have a tendency for role like that. But can you imagine the reactions if she was the new Bond girl?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah, they'd be outraged.


----------



## Amol (Jun 5, 2018)

Bellatrix Lestrange indeed only takes crazy roles. She is kind of typecasted in that regard. She will be either psycho crazy or funny crazy or creepy crazy or just plain crazy . 
Regardless of this she would make a great villain. I hope they introduce her by the way of kicking Bond's ass to Sunday.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nah she's too old.



Younger than Judi Dench.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 7, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Younger than Judi Dench.


M isn't a Bond girl


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> M isn't a Bond girl



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 21, 2018)

Time to look for a new director.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 22, 2018)

Really? Too bad. Hope they find someone good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2018)

> *Danny Boyle quit Bond in dispute over film's Russian villain*
> 
> Danny Boyle quit the new Bond film weeks before filming was due to start after a dispute over the film's Russian villain, the _Telegraph _understands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## James Bond (Aug 24, 2018)

Somehow I feel like this could be Daniel Craigs fault


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Detective (Sep 6, 2018)

It's actually interesting to learn that Boyle may have quit because he refused to kill off Bond. I guess he couldn't live and let him die



On the otherhand, the Bond film producers/studio are getting increasingly unstable, meanwhile MI continues to be solid as fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 6, 2018)

Craig is gonna look like Liam Neeson by the time this shit get back on track.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2018)

Interesting choice, but the right one?

He did "Beasts of No Nation", which I hear is good but I've yet to actually watch it. I loved "True Detective: Season 1", but mini-series is not the same kind of medium as a movie. 

For those who have seen "Beasts", can you imagine Fukunaga pulling this off? At least the studio is going for a different kind of filmmaker, which can either be great or horrible.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 24, 2018)

Meh.
To me only Casino royal was decent of the Craig Bond's.
The others just got worse and worse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 24, 2018)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Meh.
> To me only Casino royal was decent of the Craig Bond's.
> The others just got worse and worse.


I liked the previous one...But not as much as Royale.


----------



## James Bond (Sep 25, 2018)

I've liked them all except QoS, that was just... ugh.


Is this the first American to direct a Bond film?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2018)

I agree "QoS" was the weakest of Craig's Bond films, but I didn't really dislike it either. I thought it was mediocre at worst, OK at best.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 25, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Interesting choice, but the right one?
> 
> He did "Beasts of No Nation", which I hear is good but I've yet to actually watch it. I loved "True Detective: Season 1", but mini-series is not the same kind of medium as a movie.
> 
> For those who have seen "Beasts", can you imagine Fukunaga pulling this off? At least the studio is going for a different kind of filmmaker, which can either be great or horrible.


Beasts is pretty good, it could have been better narratively but imo that would probably take away from what I believe was its message
...it's impact comes from the fact that the things depicted in the movie are very real, and often more brutal than even _it_ portrays.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 7, 2018)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Dec 7, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nah she's too old.  Also not hot enough, her best role was in Fight Club.  She is much better playing a crazy bitch .



Monica Bellucci says hi.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2018)

Roman said:


> Monica Bellucci says hi.


She's a model and one of the most beautiful people in the world, she's an outlier.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2018)

Imma be real with you chief..I remember almost nothing about Spectre.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m glad Lea is back.  But I agree with gesy.  I remember Skyfall and Casino Royale.  But not the other two movies.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Amol (Mar 2, 2019)

Lupita's stars are burning brightly since BP. I see her in lot of roles nowadays. Good for her. 
Lupita as bond girl though 
Rami Malek would also make good bond villain. He looks brainy type of villain.


----------



## Zef (Mar 2, 2019)

I wanted Idris Elba as Bond.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 2, 2019)

Malek did say Muslims need acting roles or they will join ISIS...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 2, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Interesting choice, but the right one?
> 
> He did "Beasts of No Nation", which I hear is good but I've yet to actually watch it. I loved "True Detective: Season 1", but mini-series is not the same kind of medium as a movie.
> 
> For those who have seen "Beasts", can you imagine Fukunaga pulling this off? At least the studio is going for a different kind of filmmaker, which can either be great or horrible.



He also directed the Jane Eyre with fassbender, which was great, and Sin Nombre, which was good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2019)

The fact that they are looking for a Bond girl doesn’t bode well for Lea Seydoux.

I do think the best way to finish the run for Craig would be for him to save the girl in the end.  It’s a good way to progress the franchise and show his growth since he failed to save Vesper Lynd in Casino Royale.

Eva Green was definitely the best Bond girl of this era.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 3, 2019)

Rukia said:


> What is the matter with Craig?  These Bond movies are usually good.  And none of his other work is really hitting.  Stay with the franchise as long as they will have you!


He phoned in Spectre (at the end of which he was asked about the next film but he was exhausted and just finished shooting which is where the his infamous answer came from), so when he's finally _for real_ done with the franchise, it'd be best if he moved on.

Sticking around too long is how you get Depp's performance in _Dead Men Tell No Tales_.


----------



## Amol (Mar 4, 2019)

Lupita doesn't want sexy roles? 
That is damn shame.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2019)

Filming has begun already.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)

Cast has been revealed.



> *'James Bond 25' Cast Unveiled But Still No Title*
> 
> Rami Malek is officially revealed as the chief villain, while 'Fleabag' creator Phoebe Waller-Bridge is confirmed as having joined the writing team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2019)

Ana de Armas looks like a Goddess. She was so fine in Blade Runner.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 25, 2019)

my dicc remembers Ana de Armas movies


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2019)

At two movies a year, the MCU will probably surpass Bond in 2020.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (May 14, 2019)

Billy Magnussen could pass as a younger version of Craig's Bond.. wonder if that is what they are going for


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2019)

Another accident. D:


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> At two movies a year, the MCU will probably surpass Bond in 2020.


In terms off?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> In terms off?



Scantily clad ladies, obviously.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Scantily clad ladies, obviously.


No one forces you to post...

Maybe the CCP, but that's it.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> No one forces you to post...
> 
> Maybe the CCP, but that's it.



When you quote my post you're presumably looking for a response.


----------



## James Bond (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> When you quote my post you're presumably looking for a response.


You gave me one of those?


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> You gave me one of those?



And dessert.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 5, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> And dessert.


From the CCP concentration camp menu.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2019)

It's obvious that he was referring to the quantity of films.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 5, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> From the CCP concentration camp menu.



Anyhow, as of Endgame the Marvel Cinematic Universe has 22 installments, while Bond has 24. Very shortly there will be more MCU films than Bond films.

The MCU already has more movies set in the same continuity, since Bond was rebooted with Casino Royale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 6, 2019)

It's a commonly repeated claim online thar the longest running movie franchises are Godzilla (35), James Bond (24), and the Marvel Cinematic Universe (22).

Some sources give different rankings, though, because they employ different definitions of what is considered a "movie" and what is considered a "series".

I'm the pre-television era you had theatrical serials that in terms of production intensity and narrative structure were probably rather the forerunners of modern TV shows than modern movies. Do those count as movies, or as episodes of proto-TV shows?

What about direct-to-television or direct-to-video movies? Do those count, even though their lower budgets mean you can put out more of them than you can theatrical films?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Sunrider (Jun 22, 2019)

Late to set.

For a multi-million dollar film. 

In a billion-ish franchise.

Because you were up late gaming.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jun 24, 2019)

Sunrider said:


> Late to set.
> 
> For a multi-million dollar film.
> 
> ...


If 2019 feminism is injected into your project, it's understandable...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## James Bond (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2019)

It feels like Clickbait to me. Bond retired, so presumably when he gets pulled back in, someone else has taken the number... so who cares? It's not like they're re-imagining Bond as a woman.

With that said, how does the 00 system work? What;s the point in other agents having their own numbers if they just reuse them, lol.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> It feels like Clickbait to me. Bond retired, so presumably when he gets pulled back in, someone else has taken the number... so who cares? It's not like they're re-imagining Bond as a woman.
> 
> With that said, how does the 00 system work? What;s the point in other agents having their own numbers if they just reuse them, lol.



Only time someone other than Bond has used 007 was in the Casino Royale story when it was to confuse the enemy so if this is the route they are going then sigh. If they wanted to introduce a female 00 agent to take over from Bond then fine but make this new character her own thing don't just slap Bond's number on her and hope it would solve any potentially lazy writing. It's difficult to voice my opinion on this knowing people will think I am just being misogynistic but honestly I have no issue with female lead stories just don't be lazy and think injecting a women into a popular male role is what people are fighting for.

If she get's her own 00 number and this is a spin off from the Bond era then fine, that is totally different but who knows I guess we will need to wait for more information to come out/or go see the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Only time someone other than Bond has used 007 was in the Casino Royale story when it was to confuse the enemy so if this is the route they are going then sigh. If they wanted to introduce a female 00 agent to take over from Bond then fine but make this new character her own thing don't just slap Bond's number on her and hope it would solve any potentially lazy writing. It's difficult to voice my opinion on this knowing people will think I am just being misogynistic but honestly I have no issue with female lead stories just don't be lazy and think injecting a women into a popular male role is what people are fighting for.
> 
> If she get's her own 00 number and this is a spin off from the Bond era then fine, that is totally different but who knows I guess we will need to wait for more information to come out/or go see the movie.



I am assuming there's going to be some sort of rivalry between them. For all we know, she'll end up being the villain anyway. It's something I don't see the point of worrying about until we learn more.

Or maybe they'll finally kill off Bond in the end, like they did in the books (prior to copping out and bringing him back), although I wouldn't be interested in seeing another character take up the mantle.


----------



## NPC (Jul 14, 2019)

Sounds good to me but she must wear a hijab if she wants to show that she represents UK.

Anyway I don't care, the Bond saga ended with Brosnan.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

I don’t believe she is Jane Bond or anything.  She will appear with James as another 007.  One and done for her.

Maybe the studio is hoping that she gets popular?  But these Bond movies make a billion dollars now.  Sony won’t do anything risky with the license.


----------



## Aduro (Jul 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Or maybe they'll finally kill off Bond in the end, like they did in the books (prior to copping out and bringing him back), although I wouldn't be interested in seeing another character take up the mantle.


I think Danny Boyle wanted to do that. But they fired him when he threatened to make a Bond film that was actually interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

The reboot was worth it because we got Casino Royale.  Which I think is a top 50 all time film.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2019)

At least they didn't go with their original skyfall plan of James Bond itself being a codename and craig meets up with all of the former bond actors (who were all alive at inception).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2019)

@Detective Eva Green still the goat Bond girl.  At least for this generation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> @Detective Eva Green still the goat Bond girl.  At least for this generation.



She had the timeless looks and could also fucking act, dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jul 14, 2019)

Social engineering 101.

Seems Far-Left Hollywood making heavy moves this year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> At least they didn't go with their original skyfall plan of James Bond itself being a codename and craig meets up with all of the former bond actors (who were all alive at inception).



That... actually sounds kind of amazing.  It's one of those ideas that blends awful and with awesome so seamlessly that I personally can't tell which it is, lol.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 14, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> That... actually sounds kind of amazing.  It's one of those ideas that blends awful and with awesome so seamlessly that I personally can't tell which it is, lol.



At the house in skyfall, craig was going to meet connery, brosnan, moore, everybody, and maybe that was also the script where craig dies and the codename bond is passed on. I think they were after the marvel cinematic connectivity thing where they wanted a shared universe for all their bonds so they could reference past movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> At the house in skyfall, craig was going to meet connery, brosnan, moore, everybody, and maybe that was also the script where craig dies and the codename bond is passed on. I think they were after the marvel cinematic connectivity thing where they wanted a shared universe for all their bonds so they could reference past movies.



To be fair, this has been a long standing theory amongst fans, so it's not like it wouldn't have come out of nowhere.

But as fun as the fan theory is, it's actually inaccurate, as Roger Moore's Bond visits George Lazenby's Bond's wife's grave... unless the fans also theorize that she was banging them both. Somebody better be writing fanfiction about this stuff!

Now that you mention it, I thought I heard a rumor that they wanted Sean Connery to play the groundskeeper, which is why so much attention is put on him even though the character really wasn't necessary. But I never had heard that he was supposed to be Bond before, lol.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2019)

> " Bond, of course, is sexually attracted to the new female 007 and tries his usual seduction tricks, but is baffled when they don't work on a brilliant, young black woman who basically rolls her eyes at him and has no interest in jumping into his bed. "



Uhhh...



> "But that's not all - the insider also told the publication that the term 'Bond girl' is now strictly forbidden.
> 
> They added: "We were all told that from now on they are to be addressed as 'Bond women'."


.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2019)

> Bond is still Bond but he's having to learn to deal with the world of [HASHTAG]#MeToo[/HASHTAG]."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2019)

I feel like I've seen the dynamic of female agents rebuffing Bond's advances before... so the real question is, will they be able to resist until the end credits? Also, if Bond's wife dies, then that's going to be kind of messed up.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

Bond couldn’t save Vesper.  And after a full slate of movies.  He’s going to now fail to save Madeleine?  Ouch.  I hope not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2019)

All of this Bond talk was making me think of these old parody skits on TV with that I used to see as a kid. This one in particular used to crack me up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2019)

Imma be real with you, chief. I don't remember who this Madeleine character is.

All I know is I hate this idea. James Bond is our Wonder Woman .  WE CAN NOT ALLOW THIS TO HAPPEN!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2019)

There are a lot of 00 agents.  Let’s not make a big deal.  She will probably be bad just like Raoul.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 15, 2019)

Ends with james bond settling down as a stay at home dad and he also takes his wife's last name because marriage is "the real bond".


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Ends with james bond settling down as a stay at home dad and he also takes his wife's last name because marriage is "the real bond".


RIP to our misogynistic king...another fallen soldier to the modern era.

Here's a video of some of his greatest hits..in some cases..literally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 15, 2019)

Imagine the first black james bond but he doesn't even get to have sex with the bond girl and his whole arc is learning to respect women more.

Bond is basically turning into the first austin powers. Full circle.

It's a sick world we live in smh.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Uhhh...
> 
> 
> .......


women were always James' only weakness

and they finally gottem


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 15, 2019)

Tbf every new bond movie says "this bond girl isn't like the other bond girls" but then every time they're just like the other bond girls.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 15, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> RIP to our misogynistic king...another fallen soldier to the modern era.
> 
> Here's a video of some of his greatest hits..in some cases..literally


You mean it rises like a phoenix after you retards massacred all the great IP out there?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 15, 2019)

wtf is happening?

fuck this planet


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2019)

@~Gesy~


----------



## Son Of Man (Jul 15, 2019)

isn't she just a placeholder


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 15, 2019)

Yeah I honestly think this is a "Robin in Dark Knight Rises " type of deal.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 15, 2019)

I was gonna post my overreaction yesterday but then I learned this is just part of the plot


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 16, 2019)

>introducing a black 007 agent that isn't Idris Elba

The world has failed me.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 17, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> @~Gesy~



What kind of outfit is she trying to pul off


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 17, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> >introducing a black 007 agent that isn't Idris Elba
> 
> The world has failed me.


Why do you want to see black people serving Brfitish Imperialism on screen?


----------



## ~VK~ (Jul 17, 2019)

because idris elba would make for a dope bond. it's not that deep bro.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2019)

007 is just a code.  The story has Bond in retirement so someone else has to obviously take the code of 007.  This is no different than Judi Dench becoming M after replacing the two previous to take the title M.

This is not a black female playing James Bond.  But a new, unique character taking a place of a retiree who by the end of the film will either take the mantle of M or 90% more likely take 007 code back.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> RIP to our misogynistic king...another fallen soldier to the modern era.
> 
> Here's a video of some of his greatest hits..in some cases..literally



That part with Pussy Galore reminds me that in the book he literally fucks the lesbianism out of her.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> Why do you want to see black people serving Brfitish Imperialism on screen?


I did not think this comment could possibly have come from you


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 18, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I did not think this comment could possibly have come from you


What do you mean, i want to see the CIA and British Intelligence burn. It should be clear based on my track record posting on foreign policy.

I am biased against Bond, the reason i am so slow to watch them all is because i dislike the idea that he works for those crooked military industrijal complexes.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> 007 is just a code.  The story has Bond in retirement so someone else has to obviously take the code of 007.  This is no different than Judi Dench becoming M after replacing the two previous to take the title M.
> 
> This is not a black female playing James Bond.  But a new, unique character taking a place of a retiree who by the end of the film will either take the mantle of M or 90% more likely take 007 code back.


Except 007 is Bonds code, there are other 00's so if this is the path they want to take then why not just introduce her as a new 00 and then it would become a spin off? Also M is a different thing that's why people didnt lose their shit, it's not a code but the initial of that person's name which Fleming picked up from his time in the military.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Jul 18, 2019)

Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard said:


> What do you mean, i want to see the CIA and British Intelligence burn. It should be clear based on my track record posting on foreign policy.
> 
> I am biased against Bond, the reason i am so slow to watch them all is because i dislike the idea that he works for those crooked military industrijal complexes.


I totally agree. And given your right-wing posting history, that's why I can't believe you actually are saying this kind of stuff (then again, I'm reminded of those defeated Argentinian fascists like Mohamed Alí Seineldín who even wrote anti-imperialist books in the 1990s denouncing the United States but only because they felt the US betrayed them to Communists and socialists). Bond is one of my least favourite movie characters for being the arch-English imperialist, and I've only watched his films because family and friends put them on TV or invite me to the theatre. I find myself constantly rooting for the villains, and I was internally cheering for Dave Bautista in Spectre when he almost killed Bond in this scene:


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 18, 2019)

Mabel Gleeful said:


> I totally agree. And given your right-wing posting history, that's why I can't believe you actually are saying this kind of stuff (then again, I'm reminded of those defeated Argentinian fascists like Mohamed Alí Seineldín who even wrote anti-imperialist books in the 1990s denouncing the United States but only because they felt the US betrayed them to Communists and socialists).


i am sorry you have a narrow mind.

WTF else am i supposed to say?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 18, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Except 007 is Bonds code, there are other 00's so if this is the path they want to take then why not just introduce her as a new 00 and then it would become a spin off? Also M is a different thing that's why people didnt lose their shit, it's not a code but the initial of that person's name which Fleming picked up from his time in the military.



Because the whole point isn't likely some spin off. More that between gunbarrel and naked ladies silluete opening credits there's a new 007 due to Bond retirement which he'll be coming out of.


----------



## James Bond (Jul 18, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Because the whole point isn't likely some spin off. More that between gunbarrel and naked ladies silluete opening credits there's a new 007 due to Bond retirement which he'll be coming out of.


Why does it have to be 007 when it's already a part of the story that there are other 00 agents even in the comics there is a female 00 so again, why does she have to become the new 007 instead of getting her own code number and making that mean anything close to what 007 is to Bond ?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2019)

jfc don't take the bait like this every time

Like, you get it that if Cristiano Ronaldo ever leaves Juventus, and they give the number 7 to another guy or girl, that doesn't mean they're shoving a black Cristiano Ronaldo in your faces, right?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 18, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> jfc don't take the bait like this every time
> 
> Like, you get it that if Cristiano Ronaldo ever leaves Juventus, and they give the number 7 to another guy or girl, that doesn't mean they're shoving a black Cristiano Ronaldo in your faces, right?


----------



## Amol (Jul 18, 2019)

This is no big deal folks. 
It is just going to be one of the plot point. For whatever plot reason James gets consider either rogue or dead so another agent gets title. Maybe they show James solving the case without help of MI6. Maybe new 007 also parallely tries to solve the case.
I am pretty sure James will regain his 007 title by the end of film. 
So I don't think there is anything to get triggered over here. They are not turning James Bond into Jane Bond.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 18, 2019)

Amol said:


> Jane Bond.



Not a bad name., actually. 

Anyway, the premise doesn't even stick cause we all know women can't keep secrets, much less state secrets. The Queen is fucked if they ever pulled this off.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Jul 18, 2019)

Banhammer said:


> jfc don't take the bait like this every time
> 
> Like, you get it that if Cristiano Ronaldo ever leaves Juventus, and they give the number 7 to another guy or girl, that doesn't mean they're shoving a black Cristiano Ronaldo in your faces, right?


jfc?



Deathbringerpt said:


> Not a bad name., actually.
> 
> Anyway, the premise doesn't even stick cause we all know women can't keep secrets, much less state secrets. The Queen is fucked if they ever pulled this off.



Hookers can.


----------



## Amol (Jul 19, 2019)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not a bad name., actually.
> 
> Anyway, the premise doesn't even stick cause we all know *women can't keep secrets*, much less state secrets. The Queen is fucked if they ever pulled this off.


Dude 
You must not have seen Atomic Blonde.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

"No Time to Die" huh?

I like it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 20, 2019)

No time to die < tomorrow never dies

Take that as you will.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

"Tomorrow Never Dies" is probably one of the cooler titles though.

I'm trying to think of the worst James Bond title... and the only one I didn't like was "A View to a Kill", mostly because I struggle with actually remembering its specifics.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> No time to die < tomorrow never dies
> 
> Take that as you will.



Die another day
Live and let Die

So we have to add those to the ranking of titles with die in.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> "Tomorrow Never Dies" is probably one of the cooler titles though.
> 
> I'm trying to think of the worst James Bond title... and the only one I didn't like was "A View to a Kill", mostly because I struggle with actually remembering its specifics.



Honestly Licence revoked is the worst name since it was just an american renaming of the true film name that was Licence to kill.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Honestly Licence revoked is the worst name since it was just an american renaming of the true film name that was Licence to kill.



I didn't hear about that one, although it sounds like it's going for the entire opposite of "License to Kill".


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 20, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Die another day
> Live and let Die
> 
> So we have to add those to the ranking of titles with die in.



No time to die = die another day


sigmund freud


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> Or better yet, Gal Gadot as JANE BOND


The only female that I would like to be 007.

This movie will flop like Solo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> The only female that I would like to be 007.
> 
> This movie will flop like Solo.



... Why? 

Has the series been undergoing a decline that I'm not aware about?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> ... Why?


007 as a woman!

What makes bond, bond?

Well let's say it will be as good as Ocens female version, the new Ghost Busters, the new Terminator, Solo and all of the new Star Wars that are all great films that the audience adores, said not one.

Box office. Solo: A Star Wars Story grossed $213.8 million in the United States and Canada, and $179.1 million in other territories, for a total worldwide gross of *$392.9 million*. With an estimated production budget of $275 million, the film needed to gross at least $500 million worldwide to break even.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 20, 2019)

That's a very meta title if they sjwreck the brand.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> 007 as a woman!
> 
> What makes bond, bond?
> 
> ...



James Bond retired from being 007 in the last movie. Someone else got the mantle and that will probably be part of the story. But really? No one id going to care. People were certain "Casino Royale" would flop because Bond was blonde. I remember this, because... I sort of was one of those people... 

Many things make Bond and controversies have plagued him since Sean Connery... everyone's favorite Bond these days... was cast in the role. As long as the movie doesn't suck, it will be fine.

I also wasn't disputing "Solo" failing, but it failed for reasons far bigger than feminism. Its troubled production made headlines way too often, in ways that suggested it would not be all that great. Few people wanted it to begin with. No one was sold on the actor playing Han. The marketing campaign was weak. The budget was out of control because they had to redo so much of the material. The Star Wars brand was in a decline. The Star Wars brand was being overexposed. The summer was very crowded. The reviews were soft. 

And all of this apparently equates to 007 being a woman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> Someone else got the mantle and that will probably be part of the story.


I am not a best seller writter but the character of Bond is:
Man;
British;
Women lover;

Nothing related to the new 007.


MartialHorror said:


> As long as the movie doesn't suck, it will be fine.


Well, I am not a precog but my money is on it will floop.


MartialHorror said:


> I also wasn't disputing "Solo" failing, but it failed for reasons far bigger than feminism.


If you say so, All of the new SW were feminazi and the MC was a Mary Sue, not even the felmales like that.


MartialHorror said:


> The marketing campaign was weak.


500M to break even means that is was  200M strong.


MartialHorror said:


> The Star Wars brand was in a decline.


Because disregarding 90% of the fans to make it inclusive was a great thing.

Making a Marie Sue and not a  new Leia was great.
Killing the best Skywalker and making him look like a foul in contrast to the new female MC that is a Marie Sue was great.

I do hope that I am wrong and it will be the new Wonder Women movie and not the new Captain Marvel but without the Avengers hype to back it up.


----------



## egressmadara (Aug 20, 2019)

Bond franchise

Time To Die


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am not a best seller writter but the character of Bond is:
> Man;
> British;
> Women lover;
> ...



-- Yes, BOND is those things! The female 007 is not James Bond. 

-- They were allegedly "feminazi's" when "The Force Awakens" became like the 2nd highest grossing movie of all time. 

-- 500M to break even means that it was 200M strong? How is that a response to my claim that the marketing campaign was weak. Do you know what a marketing campaign is? 

-- You're talking about Star Wars, not James Bond. Are you really a James Bond fan? Do you know how many times there is a female agent who is presented as his equal, who initially is in opposition but will probably fall for him? Do you know how many times Bond has lost his license to kill and had to function without actually being 007? Yeah, I'm sure political correctness will find its way in there, but that has been happening probably since before you were born. 

I mean, this came from a book series with casual racism and... didn't Bond cure a woman of her lesbian by raping her or some shit like that? You just have to accept that social values are going to change and technically, have been changing since the 1960's.


----------



## Ren. (Aug 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> -- They were allegedly "feminazi's" when "The Force Awakens" became like the 2nd highest grossing movie of all time.


Mate SW is one of the biggest franchise, after a  couple of films you get Solo.

If you can't make an SW that can break even then good luck with James Bond.



MartialHorror said:


> Are you really a James Bond fan?


I am not, just like films in general, not a fan of the new JB.


MartialHorror said:


> Do you know how many times there is a female agent who is presented as his equal, who initially is in opposition but will probably fall for him?


Do you want to bet that this 007 will not fall for JB?


MartialHorror said:


> I mean, this came from a book series with casual racism and... didn't Bond cure a woman of her lesbian by raping her or some shit like that? You just have to accept that social values are going to change and technically, have been changing since the 1960's.


Yes, and you need to accept that 3rd wave feminism is anti-men and men don't like that.
JB audience is men, make a film that will antagonize men and it will be a new Solo.

On that Subject after the popular revolution, the new social values became communism and it killed 50M+ in 100 years, does it make it good, people are stupid, the current SJW's is that case.

I digress.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate SW is one of the biggest franchise, after a  couple of films you get Solo.
> 
> If you can't make an SW that can break even then good luck with James Bond.
> 
> ...



-- I'm beginning to think you're just confused. James Bond is also one of the biggest franchises of all time and it has not been suffering any kind of decline. If the "feminazi" stuff took 4 movies to kill Star Wars, why would it kill Bond in one?

-- If you're not a fan, then why are you even here? You clearly don't understand this franchise or know its history.

-- Oi. Didn't those reports that dropped this bombshell about a female 007 imply this would happen. I remember something like "he's baffled when his seduction tricks don't work and she blows him off... at least at first..."

-- So... you're cool with casual racism and raping the gay out of lesbians? Okay, for the record, I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt and assuming this isn't a case. But I do find it funny you ignored my point in favor of making yours, because it doesn't serve the narrative you're trying to spin. 

But this argument is pointless, because you're not a Bond fan, you just want to stir up some shit because of SJW stuff. Find a battleground you have a little more experience in.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS said:


> I am not a best seller writter but the character of Bond is:
> Man;
> British;
> Women lover;
> ...



James Bond is a person

007 is a code

There is only one James Bond (Character)

But there's been multiple 007s.  Even in the books Bond moves on from 007 for a time only to reclaim it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Aug 20, 2019)

QMS = kamal

kamal = QMS


----------



## Oreki (Aug 20, 2019)

James bond


----------



## Amol (Aug 20, 2019)

God I hate anti SJW people. 
They lack self awareness. They are literally just SJW with different agenda.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 20, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> ... Why?
> 
> Has the series been undergoing a decline that I'm not aware about?



*Bond films box office ranking (adjusted for inflation) *

1. Thunderball (1965)
2. Goldfinger (1964)
*3. Skyfall (2012)*
4. You only Live Twice (1967)
5. Moonraker (1979)

6. Die Another Day (2002)
7. Tomorrow Never Dies (1997)
8. From Russia with Love (1964)
9. Diamonds are Forever (1971)
*10. Casino Royale (2006)
*
11. The World is not Enough (1999)
12. Goldeneye (1995)
*13. Quantum of Solace (2008)
14. Spectre (2015)*
15. Octopussy (1983)

16. The Spy who Loved Me (1977)
17. Live and Let Die (1973)
18. For your Eyes Only (1981)
19. Dr. No (1963)
20. Never say Never Again (1983)

21. On Her Majesty's Secret Service (1969)
22. A View to a Kill (1985)
23. The Living Daylights (1987)
24. The Man with the Golden Gun (1984)
25. License to Kill (1984)



The Craig era ones seem to be doing respectably.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> QMS = kamal
> 
> kamal = QMS



When Shiba and Kamal finally become one, they become... QMS...


mr_shadow said:


> *Bond films box office ranking (adjusted for inflation) *
> 
> 1. Thunderball (1965)
> 2. Goldfinger (1964)
> ...



lol, in a way, it makes no sense. How in the hell did "Moonraker", often regarded as a contender for the worst, do so well? I guess marketing, as "Bond meets Star Wars" was probably considered to be a match made in heaven.  I personally did like the movie, as absurd as it is.

"License to Kill" was the least attended, even though I'd argue it's one of the better Bond flicks. But I guess it was pretty dark, maybe too dark for what audiences wanted out of it. Then again, maybe the mid-late 80's in general were the closest to a decline Bond ever saw, as "A View to a Kill" and "The Living Daylights" are also down there. 

I get "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" being in the bottom 5 though, even though that's another great one. 

But yeah, the Craig Era has done good to great business business overall. The only mild concern is that "Spectre" is apparently the least attended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 20, 2019)

Pretty amazing that as we approach the series' 60th anniversary, Sir Sean Connery (88) is still alive!

He was seriously just 33 when he shot Dr. No? He looks at least 40.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2019)

I was thinking of doing a "Best to Worst" Bond list... but honestly, I struggle with differentiating a lot of the Roger Moore Bonds. I recall liking "Octopussy" and "For Your Eyes Only", but... which one had Roger Moore dressed as a clown? 

My favorites are
1) From Russia with Love
2) The Spy Who Loved Me
3) On Her Majesty's Secret Service
4) Skyfall 
5) The Living Daylights (maybe) 

My least favorites are

5) View to a Kill
4) Quantum of Solace
3) The Man with the Golden Gun 
2) Die Another Day
1) Never say Never Again: This surprised me, as Connery is my favorite Bond, but I don't like that it's a Thunderball remake. I feel like it's trying to mesh the tones of the Moore and Connery Bonds and it just doesn't work... and its reliance on dated technology is now odd to watch. 

Although thats a bit tricky too, as I don't think "The Man with the Golden Gun" is terrible and I think "Quantum" is technically better than "View to a Kill", but the latter has some more interesting elements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Aug 21, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Pretty amazing that as we approach the series' 60th anniversary, Sir Sean Connery (88) is still alive!
> 
> He was seriously just 33 when he shot Dr. No? He looks at least 40.


Women cannot suck his soul out if he keeps them n line.








sarcasm



MartialHorror said:


> I'm sure political correctness will find its way in there, but that has been happening probably since before you were born.
> 
> I mean, this came from a book series with casual racism and... didn't Bond cure a woman of her lesbian by raping her or some shit like that? You just have to accept that social values are going to change and technically, have been changing since the 1960's.



Elaborate on sentence 1.
It's somehow a guarantee that what they do won't be bad and won't age badly?





Amol said:


> God I hate anti SJW people.
> They lack self awareness. They are literally just SJW with different agenda.



Based on?

Tell us about that agenda?


----------



## Ren. (Aug 22, 2019)

Amol said:


> God I hate anti-SJW people.
> They lack self-awareness. They are literally just SJW with different agenda.


The irony that SJW say this Zehaha.

The SJW say that anti-SJW lack self-awareness... funny!

Dude anything that is straight white male is bad.
All of the great male protagonists are replaced by nonwhite, nonmale and maybe nom straight.

We have many films that did this and they flopped and yet I lack self-awareness.

I brought Solo as an argument well that was not because of feminism ....
I can bring the rating of Captain Marvel by the users of Metacritic, well she made a B;
I can bring Oceans female version, well whatever.
I can bring Ghost Buster's female version, well again nothing.

You will see this on the new Terminator and so one.

@Amol how many of your posts are leftist to the extreme.

I just hate biases, I told you before and you always stay in line with the same arguments.
90% of the population does not agree with this, they do not care.

I can call Trump an imbecile because he is but I can also call your female representatives from the Dem the same. You can't do so because it will shatter your beliefs system to the groud.

And yes I will call all of the forced diversity that I will find.

Make good female characters like Ripley, Leia etc.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 22, 2019)

Not digging this title at all


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2019)

lol, wasn't there technically a female James Bond in the original 1967 "Casino Royale"?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 24, 2019)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, wasn't there technically a female James Bond in the original 1967 "Casino Royale"?



Maybe but that Casino Royale and Never say Never again are not true bond films.  One is a spoof (Casino Royale) and another came from a dispute where a group tried to make a rival bond franchise.  

Think of it as what if a major marvel character was for some reason allowed in both Sony and MCU movies and both studios were running it.  One of them purely out of spite.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Maybe but that Casino Royale and Never say Never again are not true bond films.  One is a spoof (Casino Royale) and another came from a dispute where a group tried to make a rival bond franchise.
> 
> Think of it as what if a major marvel character was for some reason allowed in both Sony and MCU movies and both studios were running it.  One of them purely out of spite.



I wasn't entirely being serious, but there is a difference..."Never Say Never Again" was developed by one of the creators of "Thunderball" (if memory serves, Fleming more-or-less stole his work when writing the novel). To be clear, "Never Say Never Again" is a remake, just with a different name. Also, if memory serves, Fleming sold the rights to "Casino Royale" before Eon started making their own Bond films, even though it didn't enter development until they started doing their own.

So "Not true Bond films" is not really accurate. It's like saying "Spider-Man (2002)" isn't a true Spider-Man movie. Like I said, I wasn't entirely being serious when I brought that up, but Eon didn't create Bond. I think they purchased the IP later on, but so did... whoever bought the rights to "Casino Royale" at the time. They both bought from the same source. Marvel created its own properties. So at the time, there were no "True" Bond films. Hell, the "true" Bond films couldn't even use Blofeld after awhile because a lot of these same rights issues. 

If I am wrong about any of this, feel free to correct me, as I'm going off of a faulty memory.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Not digging this title at all



What title would you have prefered instead?


----------



## James Bond (Aug 25, 2019)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> What title would you have prefered instead?


Would need to see the plot to think of something but no time to die sounds like a cheesy line from a 90's action flick.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 25, 2019)

James Bond said:


> Would need to see the plot to think of something but no time to die sounds like a cheesy line from a 90's action flick.



Or the last words of black panther before he dusted.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 4, 2019)

Ana de Armas is in this that is all I need to know.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 5, 2019)

so who is excited about this ?


----------



## James Bond (Nov 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so who is excited about this ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2019)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> so who is excited about this ?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 21, 2019)

I didn't know he had an interesting in being a director.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 3, 2019)

Ana de Armas *or* Lea Seydoux ?

@Rukia @~Gesy~ @Detective


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)

Rami, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks interesting.  Does the trailer give too much away?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2019)

Now this is a trailer!

New 00 is so beautiful


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 4, 2019)

Yeah that's a great trailer.

Who's the black haired girl?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 4, 2019)

I feel like "where's 007?" Has been said in every movie.

Also yet again he dies only to not be dead.


----------



## Vault (Dec 4, 2019)

This time it's for real

Its time for Jeanne bond


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 4, 2019)

What kind of cut is that neck 

It's like we had regular cuts, v necks, ran out of ideas instantly and now we're doing random geometric shapes. Can't wait for the diamond cut that shows some of your back.


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Yeah that's a great trailer.
> 
> Who's the black haired girl?


That was Ana de Armas who I thought was Dominique but turns out shes an original character.


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> What kind of cut is that neck
> 
> It's like we had regular cuts, v necks, ran out of ideas instantly and now we're doing random geometric shapes. Can't wait for the diamond cut that shows some of your back.



Looks like Royal Navy combat jumper.  Which would be apt since James Bond is rank Commander in the Royal Navy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 5, 2019)

Nemesis said:


> Looks like Royal Navy combat jumper.  Which would be apt since James Bond is rank Commander in the Royal Navy.



Do you have a photo for ref? When I google it, the photos just show up regularly cut tees. I'm not talking about the actual outfit, I'm talking about the neck cut. I've never seen it before.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Now this is a trailer!
> 
> New 00 is so beautiful



Please don't support women with short haircuts, I've complained about this before. Black women especially are in danger, you know that. Be part of the solution.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 5, 2019)

I feel like the music didn't fit the trailer scenes.

As soon as he said "We all have our secrets" I thought of Jeremy Renner in MI4.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 5, 2019)

fem Bond looks scarier than 007 lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 6, 2019)

Can't fucking wait.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

https://time.com/businessperson-of-the-year-2019-bob-iger/


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## James Bond (Jan 2, 2020)

Wonder if this is Craig's last outing as Bond


----------



## Mider T (Jan 2, 2020)

James Bond said:


> Wonder if this is Craig's last outing as Bond


He's said that already multiple times.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 3, 2020)

Mider T said:


> He's said that already multiple times.


He also said before signing on for this film though


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2020)

James Bond said:


> He also said before signing on for this film though


They made him an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2020)

I saw the trailer before watching Star Wars. I just went  at that scene.
Also, "Bond, you gotta get with the times". Eh.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 14, 2020)

Good song, didn't get them goosebumps though.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah, the song was surprisingly good, was a bit worried after it was announced that Billie Eilish would be the one performing it but I like it. Do agree that it lacks that extra oompf though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2020)

What’s going to happen in this movie?  Is it going to mirror the first movie?

I feel like the twist with Madelaine will be the inverse of Vesper.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2020)

Craig to die


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2020)

Vault said:


> Craig to die

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2020)

Rukia said:


>


Inverse to Vesper, you said yourself. So Madeleine didn't betray Bond which means Bond will end up having to sacrifice himself for her. 

Enter the new 007


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 15, 2020)

Vault said:


> Craig to die


@James Bond


----------



## James Bond (Feb 15, 2020)

Vault said:


> Craig to die


----------



## Vault (Feb 15, 2020)

GRIMMM said:


> @James Bond


You ratted me out 

Very weird seeing without some Craig variant Ava


----------



## U mad bro (Feb 15, 2020)

The real question is will bond ever get to smash random bitches again, The real James Bond has been dead


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2020)

Film had been pushed back to november

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-51744374


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2020)

Wow.  Didn’t see that coming.


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2020)

Yeah this was expected.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2020)

No Time to RELEASE


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 4, 2020)

This could backfire though, if the virus goes dormant over summer and comes back hitting hard in fall, which is a possibility.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 7, 2020)

I wonder if he will do another one like this by the time November arrives. Maybe one of his co-stars will have their chance though.


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2020)

New trailer on Thursday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 3, 2020)

It's Tomorrow, where's the new trailer?!


----------



## James Bond (Sep 3, 2020)

BlueDemon said:


> It's Tomorrow, where's the new trailer?!


Technically you are not wrong but technically tomorrow lasts up until midnight so technically be patient and wait for it technically.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Sunrider (Sep 3, 2020)

Lashanna fuckin' Lynch


----------



## Mider T (Sep 3, 2020)

A back that could use a few squirts.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 4, 2020)

Mider T said:


> A back that could use a few squirts.


Jim Gordon's?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2020)

Lots and lots of "pew! pew!" In that trailer...

I'll be there opening night.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Sep 4, 2020)

Jeffrey wright is determined to be in everything at all times.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 2, 2020)

Feels like we are coming full circle with this, it was supposed to be originally released on April of this year too.


----------



## James Bond (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2020)

Smh


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2020)

I blame Gesy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James Bond (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## James Bond (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 21, 2021)

New release date.


----------



## Karma (Jan 21, 2021)

Bruh


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2021)

Lmao they really want to recoup their money don't they. Should have just sold it to a streaming service and be done with it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2021)

Vault said:


> Lmao they really want to recoup their money don't they. Should have just sold it to a streaming service and be done with it.


Um...yeah.  This is a major blockbuster production, I would do the same thing.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 22, 2021)

It will flop and it will be as good as the new WW or worse

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2021)

When has delaying a movie ever worked out?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 22, 2021)

Maybe...in those times the theatres aren't open?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 22, 2021)

I wonder if they've approached a new bond yet in all this down time.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 30, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wonder if they've approached a new bond yet in all this down time.


Short listing between Tom hardy and another guy.


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 30, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Good song, didn't get them goosebumps though.


Not a fan of billie but she sang good . Obviously the predecessors who sang  earlier are in another league .


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 31, 2021)

Dark Shadow said:


> Not a fan of billie but she sang good . Obviously the predecessors who sang  earlier are in another league .


I actually listened to her album a lot when it came out and do like her songs generally, I just think this wasn't THE Bond song (not that I'm an expert or anything).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Skyfall (Aug 8, 2021)

Please no more delays. I'm ready for this movie.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Saishin (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

I watch the trailer. And I cannot believe that Blofeld is still talking shit given the events of the last few movies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Sep 1, 2021)

Rukia said:


> I watch the trailer. And I cannot believe that Blofeld is still talking shit given the events of the last few movies.


Looks still good. When does the Movie come out ?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)

JFF said:


> Looks still good. When does the Movie come out ?


Can you read the title of this thread?


----------



## JFF (Sep 1, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Can you read the title of this thread?


Oh, thanks. Well, it changed so often -- I was not so sure if that one is final.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Skyfall (Sep 13, 2021)

Less than a month away 

will be the first movie I go see in theatre since tenet.

edit-just realized Dune comes out a week earlier. Might watch that first.


----------



## JFF (Sep 28, 2021)

The first reviews have come out and indicate that this could be a very bold film with the biggest ending in Bond history.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JFF (Sep 28, 2021)

The complete story from the premiere, heavy spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Movie opens with Madeleine as a child. Her mother gets killed by Safin, who chases Madeleine until she breaks into a frozen sea. There, he saves her life. Then we see Bond and Madeleine right after Spectre hanging out in Matera, talking about Vesper. Bond goes to Vespers grave, after Madeleine insists. The tombstone explodes, Bond is chased by, goes back to the Hotel, grabs Madeleine, huge action scene. He leaves her, thinking she betrayed him. Title sequence.

5 years after the Matera scene, a scientist is kidnapped from a secret MI6 lab. He has developed nanobots that spread like a virus as soon as one infected person touches another. The nanobots can be coded to specific DNA strands, so are only dangerous if they are programmed to your genetic code. Bond is hanging out in Jamaica and is sought out by Felix Leiter and another CIA guy. They want his help, he refuses. That same night Nomi shows up, the new 007, through whom he gets some new info. He calls M, and reproaches him heavily, since the Nanobot project was commissioned by M himself for years.

Bond calls Felix and accepts after all. He flies to Cuba and meets with Paloma. Together they infiltrate a Spectre meeting with the aim of tracking down the kidnapped scientist. They walk into a trap. Blofeld can be heard over loudspeakers and wants to kill Bond by releasing the "bioweapon." But when it is deployed, all the Spectre members die instead of Bond. The scientist had reprogrammed the nanobots on Safin's behalf so that they would not kill Bond but destroy Spectre.

Bond and Paloma grab the scientist, Nomi shows up briefly but is cut down by Bond. There is a long action scene. Paloma disappears from the film relatively suddenly. Bond and the scientist fly two by two onto a boat, where they meet up with Felix and his CIA colleague. The colleague turns out to be a traitor, shoots Leiter, escapes with the scientist, and blows up part of the ship. Bond tries to save Leiter, but it's no use. Felix dies in the sinking ship, Bond barely escapes.

He goes to MI6, but M is stubborn and sends him away. With Moneypenny and Q's help, they discover enough clues to be granted a conversation with the imprisoned Blofeld. Problem is, Blofeld has been talking to only one person for years. Madeleine.

Safin visits Madeleine in London and blackmails her into infecting herself with the virus and killing Blofeld with a simple touch. She plans to make it happen. Together with Bond they visit Blofeld in the cell, in the process Bond touches Madeleine on the hand and unknowingly infects himself. Madeleine does not go through with the action and leaves early. Blofeld confesses to Bond that he deliberately staged it 5 years ago as if Mafeleine was a traitor. It was his revenge on Bond. Bond freaks out, grabs Brother Ernst by the collar and in the process transfers the "virus" aka the nanobots to him. Blofeld dies. Q and co realize that Bond must have been infected by Madeleine.

Bond goes to Norway to the house from Madeleine's childhood and confesses his love to her. There he learns that Madeleine has a little daughter, about four years old. She claims that it is not his. Madeleine then confesses to him who Safin is: when he was a boy, his parents were murdered by Mr. White. This prompted him to once seek revenge on the family by killing Madeleine's mother - and now to take out Spectre, who ordered his family's murder. Through Nomi, Bond learns that Safin is on his way to meet them, so they escape in a jeep. What follows is a long car chase through the countryside. At some point, all 3 get out and Bond separates from Madeleine and her daughter to kill the attackers on him. He takes out almost everyone, and among others kills the CIA traitor in revenge for Leiter, but Safin is able to capture Madeleine and her little daughter.

Thanks to Q, Bond and Nomi (who gives Bond the number 007 back, saying it's "just a number") find out that Safin lives on an island between Japan and Russia, where there is an old World War II base. Using the CGI plane from the trailers, they infiltrate Safin's headquarters and learn that he plans to use the nanobots to murder millions of people on the planet. They realize they must destroy the base. First, however, Nomi takes the scientist hostage, while Bond meets Safin, who has Madeleine's young daughter with him. In the dialogue that follows, it becomes clear that the girl is very much Bond's daughter. Bond tricks Safin, kills his men, but Safin escapes. However, the daughter is able to escape Safin independently later and shortly after that, Nomi, Bond, Madeleine and the girl are united. Nomi kills the scientist in between when she no longer needs him as a hostage.

Nomi, Madeleine and the daughter leave the base, Bond stays behind alone. Since M has ordered a missile strike on Safin's island, Bond must open large missile silos there so that the missiles really destroy the headquarters (and thus the possibility for Safin to produce more of the nanobots) and not bounce off the outer facade. In the process, he fights his way across a bunch of men; there's a long one-take scene in a stairwell that's very reminiscent of "Atomic Blonde." Finally, he is shot several times by Safin, but is able to overpower him. Safin tells him that he has infected Bond with new nanobots programmed with the genetic code of Madeleine and her daughter. So he would kill them both if he ever touched them again. He then shoots Safin with several bullets.

Bond opens the silos and asks Q to connect him with Madeleine. He tells her that he loves her and that she now has all the time in the world with her daughter. She tells him that the girl has his eyes. He says, "I know." Then the missiles arrive on the island and Bond is engulfed in a fireball. He is definitely dead. It's not left open, he's as dead as dead can be. In M's office, all the MI6 staff raise their glasses to Bond, while Madeleine and her daughter take the car to Matera, where she says to the little girl, "I want to tell you about a man. His name was Bond. James Bond." The credits roll, accompanied by "We have all the time in the world" by Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Kingslayer (Sep 29, 2021)

Hell i aint reading that spoiler. Mbxx did you change your name ?

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 1, 2021)

I watched the movie yesterday and İ must say this was finally the type of Bond movie İ came to love again after casino royale. 
Great acting, awesome action. Good thriller story. Only thing I don't really agree with is how they handled the ending. This movie does ty up all the movies really well though.
Still a great movie overall. I'd rate it at least a 8/10

Edit: i guess you Americans have to wait a little while longer for the release. Definitely go see it. İf you're a fan of the Daniel Craig movies especially casino royale. You'll love this.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 1, 2021)

I am so hyped for this shit.


----------



## Schneider (Oct 1, 2021)

safin: SUPER VIRUS NANOTECH POISON BIOWEAPON CAN KILL MILLIONZZ GENOCIDE!!11! 

delta variant: hold my ivermectin


----------



## MShadows (Oct 2, 2021)

It was a good movie. @James Bond will love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 2, 2021)

I have seen it; it is a mixed bag. It lacks originality here and there. Still, Craig manages to hold the film together; even if he leaves the stage to others. One point remains, however, that the director sometimes wanted too much and packed too much into scenes or overlapped them.

There's the part f.e. with Ana de Armas showing up suddenly, kicking ass, and then she' s gone again. The interactions with Lashana Lynch as the new 007 seem to make more sense for the story, but you get the impression that it's somehow about resetting the old Bond for good. That doesn't have to be a bad thing, but it's a bit overdone here. And then there's Rami Malek as Safrin, the mini-villain who somehow shows up at the very end.

The story ultimately revolves around Bond and his relationship with Madeleine Swann (Léa Seydoux), which somehow needs to be patched over a bit. So the beginning and the end are perfect, with weak points in between. There is certainly no lack of action at any point. Overall, a worthy farewell for Craig.

Great soundtrack too


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 2, 2021)

This was craig's final film  as bond very underrated as actor . Watch him in Munich by steven spielberg he is oscar worthy in future .

I feel bond roles have been curse to the actors . Sean Connery somehow avoided it but Roger moore , Pierce were typecasted (Moore was my favorite tbh a perfect good ol bond) .


----------



## Kingslayer (Oct 2, 2021)

My all time best bond actors :

Roger Moore 
Sean Connery
Daniel Craig
Brosnan
Timothy dalton 

Worst bond ever : David Niven and Lazenby , Niven though was great actor in 60s never suited for bond role .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 2, 2021)

Will be going either Thursday or Friday to see it. Trying to avoid spoilers until then.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 2, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Will be going either Thursday or Friday to see it. Trying to avoid spoilers until then.



This much I can say about it without spoiling: it looks great on IMAX, a high-quality production. The set in Matera is breathtaking.

Overall, I recommend the film - but I would have (admittedly) hoped for more. It leaves you a little bit empty at the end (might be the goal too).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 6, 2021)

No time to die was the best bond movie since casino royale


Great imax

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Oct 7, 2021)

Saw it tonight... what an ending.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 7, 2021)

GRIMMM said:


> Saw it tonight... what an ending.


Same. I enjoyed it. Casino Royale still the best Craig movie. Then skyfall and this movie.

I'm excited to get a new Bond though.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 9, 2021)

am i the only one who hated it and found some portions of dialogue cringe inducing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 9, 2021)

I've only seen Skyfall and have no interest in seeing the others except for Casino Royale one day, but I kinda wanna see this one. Hope the action is good at least.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 10, 2021)

Film was good but defo could have done with cutting quite a bit out. I felt it was a bit longer and there was plenty of scenes that went on too long. 

I never bought the relationship between Bond and Madeleine. No chemistry so that undercut things. 

But was still good despite those complaints.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2021)

I thought it was good, below "Casino Royale" and "Skyfall", but above "Spectre" and "Quantum of Solace".

But I did find the main villain to be a mixed bag. Rami Malek was good and his appearance was pretty freaky, but his motivations were kind of vague. 

I feel like the problem with this movie is that a lot of it felt designed more for marketing. There's a new 007 and she's a black woman gets headlines, but the movie doesn't always seem to know what to do with her. She doesn't spend enough time as Bond's rival or ally. I also don't really know why they needed the actress from "Knives Out" (can't think of her name). She's fun and gets some cool action, but it just seems like they wanted another headline. They spend all this time on a character who only shows up for that one scene.  I thought that it would've been better for the narrative if Felix filled that role. 

Or even better, shorten it and focus more on fleshing out the new villain, who is supposed to be the final villain of the Craig era.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2021)

So...who was her father?  I thought they were going for the Oldboy route.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2021)

MartialHorror said:


> don't really know why they needed the actress from "Knives Out" (can't think of her name).


Ana de Armas.  Eye candy is all we need

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Oct 12, 2021)

Mider T said:


> So...who was her father?  I thought they were going for the Oldboy route.



Mr White. From some previous forgettable films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2021)

Mr. White was the guy Bond knee capped at the end of "Casino Royale". He looked like he was being set up to the main villain of "Quantum of Solace", or at least future movies, but then he got eclipsed by Blofield. He commits suicide after putting Bond on the trail of his daughter in "Spectre".

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 15, 2021)

This was the first Bond movie I saw in a theater and I didn't like a lot of action scenes. Nauseous cut, cut, cut... I'll need to compare it with previous ones.

Don't like Madeleine as a character and don't like Léa Seydoux as an actress (in Bond movies, idk about the rest). Don't see any chemestry with Bond.
The movie should have been trimmed and some parts should have put in different order.

Preliminary rating - worst Craig era Bond movie (need to revisit previous ones). But I appreciate what they were trying to do with the character.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What was the point of revealing Safin-Madeline part right from the start? It killed the mystery.
Bond-Madeline honeymoon was pointless, the first 30 min could be cut. The part where Bond freaks out and leaves Madeline was poorly done, he looks like an unstable paranoid asshole wife-beater and then he is like "ok, bye..."
I don't remember who Vesper was and I don't see why it was significant to bring her up.

For me the Spectre became more like a comic relief since that one scene where one guy beats the other as "credentials" (was it in Spectre movie?). So, them dying like stupid fucks had no impact for me. And sudden spotlight on Bond in the midst of some gathering was done before.

Speaking of comic relief - that stupid scientist didn't fit the tone of the movie at all. And his racist comment before death was really poorly done. They could have pushed that angle more consistently and tastefully.

Revealin Safin from the start + flat Spectre death = Safin is so-so villain. And then his whole operation looked bizzare: some people stir some goo in industrial sewers while Bond and new 007 run around without any protection. And decision to blow it up was bizzare as well, because no leaks, right. It all just evaporates.

I appreciate what they tried to do with this Bond throughout the movies and his ending. They pushed his paranoia and suffering further and further to the point where he could only get drunk and shoot himself. And finally he has to overcome it and get some personal relief and hope for brighter future and humanity in the form of accepting his daughter.

The way this movie could have been better:
- new mystery force mows down special agents, Spectre, etc.
- Bond left the service and hardly can function as a human being, he is haunted by nightmares of people he lost and betrayals. Also we learn that Madeline turned him down and works for MI6 instead of running away with Bond
- there is suspicion that some agencies were infiltrated, they clash together
- Bond gets dragged down to the turmoil (crypt is blown up)
idk how to write Safin better

I wouldn't be surprised if Blofeld had cure and saved Bond in the last minute for some selfish reasons so that Craig could have a cameo in some later Bond movie.


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 15, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> This was the first Bond movie I saw in a theater and I didn't like a lot of action scenes. Nauseous cut, cut, cut... I'll need to compare it with previous ones.
> 
> Don't like Madeleine as a character and don't like Léa Seydoux as an actress (in Bond movies, idk about the rest). Don't see any chemestry with Bond.
> The movie should have been trimmed and some parts should have put in different order.
> ...


Vesper was the girl Bond fell in love with in Casino Royale who eventually betrayed him. (I forget why she did though) So that's basically why he has the trust issues and reacted that way.



I didn't expect a master piece out of this movie. My expectations going into it were pretty low. But I still would place it above Spectre for sure.  Hopefully we learn who gets cast as the new Bond fairly soon.


----------



## Cichy (Oct 16, 2021)

Saw the movie yesterday and liked it a lot. It mixes well the serious tone of Craig's era with some over the top classic Bond movies elements - something that Spectre failed to do spectacularly. The action is done well too, I especially liked the chase scene at the start and long take shootout by the end. Looking back how Connery, Moore or Brosnan ended their run it really feels like much better send off then what they got and I'm honestly glad they had the balls to

*Spoiler*: __ 




kill Bond at the end.




There are few problems I have with the main villain. The motivation for his grand plan to destroy everything was not fleshed out very well and I feel like it was added for the sake of stakes rather then for any specific case. He also made few decisions that feel very plot-driven and illogical. Still, I'm glad Blowfeld got something to do here, since I wasn't very satisfied with him in the last movie.

For me:
Casino Royal > Skyfall > No Time to Die > Quantum of Solace > Spectre


----------



## Cichy (Oct 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> So...who was her father?  I thought they were going for the Oldboy route.





Undertaker said:


> I don't remember who Vesper was and I don't see why it was significant to bring her up.




This is why you should never watch Craig era's Bonds as a stand alone. Those movies build upon each other and continue plotlines from the previous ones in order to make connectable story. Without having a good grasp of previous ones you will not get the full picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Undertaker (Oct 16, 2021)

Cichy said:


> This is why you should never watch Craig era's Bonds as a stand alone. Those movies build upon each other and continue plotlines from the previous ones in order to make connectable story. Without having a good grasp of previous ones you will not get the full picture.


Sure, but to be fair Vesper was a character in the first movie. It's kinda too long ago. Reading her page on wiki I see she should be mentioned in later movies. But I can't remember whether it was emphasized well enough in those movies.

So, I still think showing ''nightmares" of all the shit Bond was through would be better for establishing his bad psychological state instead of 'honeymoon" that abruptly ends.


----------



## Cichy (Oct 16, 2021)

Undertaker said:


> Sure, but to be fair Vesper was a character in the first movie. It's kinda too long ago. Reading her page on wiki I see she should be mentioned in later movies. But I can't remember whether it was emphasized well enough in those movies.
> 
> So, I still think showing ''nightmares" of all the shit Bond was through would be better for establishing his bad psychological state instead of 'honeymoon" that abruptly ends.


Bringing back Vesper plotline was absolutely necessary for the sake of justifying Bond's behavior during the chase. You complained that Bond during this scene acted like an paranoid asshole, but in the context of previous movies it makes perfect sense. Bond is still scared by the betrayal of the woman he loves and it reflects on his later relationship with Madeleine. The moment he visits Vespers grave he is about to leave the past behind, but then he is attacked and his first responce is suspecting Madeleine that she betrayed him. He is paranoid for a reason - this already happened in his life and left him with emotional trauma. This is why he left Madeleine on the train station.

Even before the attack he was uncomfortable with the fact that she holds secrets from him, she is a daughter of one of his arch-nemesis and no one except her should know he was there. So him thinking a woman he loves played him again is not that far-fetched.

Also the scene where James is almost killed by an exploding grave of his ex was so out of the blue that I think it's easily one of the most memorable in the whole movie. Removing it would be a sin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah that was a pretty decent Bond film.

I'm not sure how I feel about Specter and Blowfeld getting such a big demotion. Their inclusion, effect on the earlier movies and especially Blofeld's motivation were a big mess but I honestly don't think the new villain was a big enough 
deal to whipe em all out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 24, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Djomla (Nov 12, 2021)

Okay movie. First part was definitely more enjoyable than the last hour.. I'm glad Nomi didn't steal the 007 spot. At least it was boring like 90% of the movies this year. Couple of things I dislike. 

Ending. Bond should have lived
Ana should have had more screentime 
Villain was lame
Plane transforming into submarine was so old Bond movies and felt really weird

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Nov 21, 2021)

Djomla said:


> Ending. Bond should have lived


Spoiler alert


----------



## U mad bro (Nov 25, 2021)

I liked it my favorite after Casino Royale. I might even like it better. A good ending to his story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 18, 2022)

watched this last night (wasn't super hype about it because spectre wasn't all that great)

i enjoyed it

wasn't perfect, some of the dialogue was a little off, some of the action scenes were a little much, but overall it was still a very enjoyable watch

craig was great as always, continued to represent a bond one can give a darn about as a person, not just a womanizing one-liner machine

other cast were also good, particularly lea seydoux, ana de armas, and rami malek - good creepy villain though i agree him taking out the entirety of spectre was a bit much

goofy scientist was like a discount boris grishenko from goldeneye but still pretty funny

overall

casino royale > no time to die >= skyfall >> spectre >> (who the fuck is) quantum of solace


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2022)

Casino Royale is the best Bond movie ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 18, 2022)

I saw the movie last week. Not gonna lie Craig dying the end choked me up alittle. Definitely the best bond.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 19, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I saw the movie last week. Not gonna lie Craig dying the end choked me up alittle. Definitely the best bond.



Connery 4 evah the best!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2022)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Connery 4 evah the best!


I think craig provided everything connery has while being less problematic.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cichy (Jun 19, 2022)

I don't think there's anything wrong with liking either Connery's or Craig's version more. They were both great in their own right.

Connery had that unique smuggness and charm that none of his successors were able to replicate. The whole concept behind his movies was that they were fun escapism. Secret missions, fights to the death, a new bueatiful girl every movie, awesome cars etc. They rarily had long term consequences and every movie was it's own self-contained story which had it's pros and cons. And Connery was a perfect fit for this version of Bond.

Craigs era wen't in a completely different direction giving him a long-term character arc and showing his entire career as an agent in order to dive deeper into his psychology. While on it's own this is a preety neet idea, the execution was not always delivering (I'm looking at you Spectre). I also think that his run needed at least one more movie set between Skyfall and Spectre since the first three are about him becoming Bond while the last two are about him already being older agent at the end of his career. This change of potrayal feels very jarring and more stories would naturally fit in this gap.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 19, 2022)

Brosnan

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 23, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think craig provided everything connery has while being less problematic.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 23, 2022)

Connery was a great Bond. I'd rank him number 1, but Pierce and Craig were great also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

